# B11 Turbo with E15t



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

My current project is a B11 (1986) sentra 5-spd with an E16 motor. I've decided to keep the original motor and I was wondering if anyone knows if it can be turbo'd. It's carbeurated, but so is the similar E15t from an '83 pulsar. Can I use that turbo unit and carb in my car? Will I be forced to swap in something newer (CA18DE or E16i)? Thanks for the info if anyone knows.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the e15et from the early 80s was fuel injected my friend it uses some nice, quite advanced technologies that are now used on the ca18det and the SR turbo engine.... plus the compression on those engine is 7.8:1... your e16 is about 9 to 9.4:1.... too much boost will kill your engine !!... talking about 7+ lbs !... wich is not much !! considering the seting on the e15et is that... but it can be done !!... youll have to get the exhaust manifold, turbo, oil line...
the e15t have an oil cooler wich is great !!... youll be better to have one too...wich would have to be costum made... an intercooler in you case would help you get that 7-8 lbs of boost without melting a piston... costum work on your carb will have to be done too!!... or swap it for a weber 32/36 and than fine tune your beast...

if you want more specs on those engine try N12pulsar.com ... 
hope i helped !!


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

So, you're saying I can turbo my car as long as I upgrade the carbeurator?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

so much as long as do it with all infos, faqs, and knowledge of wath your doing !!.... but be prepared to spend some $$$ on that thing cuz it will cost you alot !! 

btw... it is N12turbo.com ... i made a mistake !!


----------

